# Faces of Mothering Contest



## cynthia mosher

*Faces of Mothering Contest*

*April 30-May 13, 2012*

Mothering.com is excited to celebrate the beauty and diversity of our community with the new Faces of Mothering photo contest. Show the world your natural family style by sharing a favorite image in the Mothering community now through Mother's Day for a chance to win one of two co-sleepers from Arm's Reach Co-Sleeper®!

Submit your images as a post below. There is no limit on the number of entries but each image must be in a separate post. Each submitted photo will be reviewed by the editorial team and two images will be chosen to win based on various factors--including number of community votes and artistic merit. These winners will each receive a co-sleeper from Arm's Reach Co-Sleeper® and have their image featured in the Mothering community, on our Pinterest Page and on our Facebook page. All non-winning entries will also be considered for features across Mothering.com and on our facebook page.

*Prizes: *

1st Prize: *One Sleigh Bed Arm's Reach Co-Sleeper®* 

2nd Prize: *One Mini Arm's Reach Co-Sleeper® *

*Type of Photos:*

We encourage the submission of images that celebrate _your_ family and lifestyle all well as those that represent the many faces of natural family living, including (but not limited to) breastfeeding, babywearing, cloth diapering, natural pregnancy, homeschooling, homebirth, waterbirth, midwifery, co-sleeping, green living, gardening, crafts, family togetherness and outdoor activities. Please submit original photographs that contain images of you or your immediate family or professional photographs with model release. You may be asked to sign a form verifying ownership if your work if selected to win.

*Use of Images:*

Please read the *Contest Terms and Conditions* before you participate. Please note that Mothering may publish the photos elsewhere on the site or on Mothering's social media network pages (Facebook, Pinterest, etc.) so if you prefer to not have your photo featured by Mothering outside of this thread please place that statement at the bottom of your post. All images without this statement will be considered for use editorially on the Mothering site and for possible feature "cover" photographs on Mothering's facebook page without further notice to you. If you are interested in having your image featured on Facebook as our cover photo please submit wide images that would be a good fit for that space. The size for the space is 851px wide by 315px tall--however, smaller versions of these images are fine to submit in the contest as we will contact you for a larger version if we are interested in featuring your photograph. Those images chosen to be featured on our Facebook page will be given a special spot in our photographers gallery.

*How to Enter: *

Submit your original photographs in the community contest thread between April 30th and May 13th (Mother's Day). Multiple entries are allowed in separate posts. Then, share your posted image via Pinterest, Facebook or Twitter to encourage voting on your image. Images with the most votes in the community will be considered most most highly to win by the Mothering editorial team. Two winners will be contacted through their Mothering community profile by May 18th and announced in the community.



*A NOTE: Please only post once!! If you are a new member your post may be caught by our spam filter. We approve these posts throughout the day. If you don't see your post in 24 hours, please contact Cynthia Mosher or AdinaL and we will check on it for you.*


----------



## bliss107




----------



## AnyaRose

Above is our announcement picture when I was only 8 weeks pregnant! We are preparing for our first to come in September this year. Below is 18 weeks into it:



If you want to follow more- check out the blog I made for my baby at www.rememberbaby.wordpress.com It has letters I am writing to my baby, pregnancy vlogs, and more!


----------



## loobop

I looked in the contest/ giveaways etc thread and though there was a link for Arms Reach, it was to their site. Are we supposed to post pics here or the other subforum?


----------



## nstewart

Christmas tree hunting in the Canadian Rockies



Enjoying summer weather in our yard.



ATVing in northern Alberta, Canada


----------



## lolitaerb




----------



## jabottom

It says I don't have permission to create an attachment......how do I attache the photo file?


----------



## Amzaleg




----------



## tammyrcv




----------



## Amzaleg




----------



## tammyrcv




----------



## tammyrcv




----------



## tammyrcv

This was taken just minutes after my 2nd son was born naturally with no medication.


----------



## Amzaleg




----------



## shimmer2396

My daughters 21, 11 and lil miss in utero........And yep they are all mine (ours)


----------



## carvertmmy

MOM! I'm trying to concentrate on math


----------



## carvertmmy

We grow em big round here!!


----------



## carvertmmy

Too cute for my cloth!!!!


----------



## carvertmmy

Mirror, mirror..................


----------



## carvertmmy

Hat???/.....mama.....


----------



## domermommy




----------



## BabyKaykes

Just one of my favorite pictures of us. From our wedding in November 2010. Hoping to add another member of the family this year!


----------



## Ravensong13




----------



## Ravensong13

My little girl rubbing my back during a contraction at the birth of her little brother. My husband is watching in the back


----------



## Ravensong13

My super husband wearing our two week old in the moby while teaching our four year old to knit!


----------



## Ravensong13

Serious faces while our little flower faery dances in the back!


----------



## Ravensong13

Last one! We are a pirating/ Renaissance Festival family and this is a photo from last season.


----------



## mataji4

Our fifth homebirthed breastfed baby


----------



## CassidyJ

Snowshoeing! #2 due in October


----------



## CassidyJ

Snowshoeing just a few days before we found out we're expecting #2


----------



## CherryBombMama




----------



## icy02




----------



## Jenny K

My little one in our homemade ring sling made from a girasol wrap.


----------



## skonkers

There is so much going on in this picture and I love it. My husband had graduated that very day and we were celebrating with family. My husband is looking quite proud of himself, I'm pointing to his tassel so you would know what the fuss was all about and my boy is pointing to the photographer (his favorite uncle). Good times!


----------



## learningbarefoot

fairy gardens... homeschool fun for everyone! http://barefootOCmama.blogspot.com


----------



## learningbarefoot

mama, I made a little mess...


----------



## Staci M Fugate




----------



## Staci M Fugate

why won't it show my pic?


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum

If your picture doesn't show up right away it has likely been caught by our spam filter. We approve these throughout the day, so it should show up shortly. If you don't see it in 24 hours, please feel free to PM me, or Cynthia Mosher and we can check on it for you.

Don't post again, then we just end up with duplicates.

Staci - it looks like your post didn't upload correctly. You might try editing your post (button at the bottom of the post with the pencil on it) and deleting and reuploading it.


----------



## cynthia mosher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loobop*
> 
> I looked in the contest/ giveaways etc thread and though there was a link for Arms Reach, it was to their site. Are we supposed to post pics here or the other subforum?


Post your pics to this thread - one pic per post please.


----------



## cynthia mosher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jabottom*
> 
> It says I don't have permission to create an attachment......how do I attache the photo file?


Click on the image icon, not the paperclip.


----------



## learningbarefoot

vote for us so our new baby sister can win a co-sleeper and we can keep our cozy spots between mama & daddy... http://barefootOCmama.blogspot.com


----------



## Thursday Girl

My 3 year old gets a walk every evening, usually my husband takes her but I like to walk when I am in labor so we headed out; walking, talking, laughing and stopping for contractions along the way.


----------



## Thursday Girl

a morning 3 year s ago


----------



## Thursday Girl




----------



## Thursday Girl

my very first moment breast feeding...over 9 years ago. I have had 3 3 month chunks of time since this moment at the end of pregnancies where I wasn't nursing and this started it all.


----------



## learningbarefoot

My morning yoga was interrupted in the most delightful way...

vote for us so our new baby sister can win a co-sleeper and we can keep our nice cozy spots between mama & daddy...


----------



## aHikaru




----------



## Thursday Girl




----------



## tlsimps0111




----------



## RambleSAHM

Co-sleeping with Dad!


----------



## RambleSAHM

Co-sleeping with Dad!


----------



## RambleSAHM

Kissing our first born. Born at home in our own bed!


----------



## ariabrea




----------



## ariabrea




----------



## ariabrea




----------



## ariabrea




----------



## ariabrea




----------



## Rachel K 16

Mama and baby T enjoying a good book. One of our favorite past-times.


----------



## Mkokopelli




----------



## BriannaLeigh




----------



## Rachel K 16

Daddy and baby T love taking naps together. They even sleep the same way!


----------



## snelson924

This was actually a candid that one of my best friends - who happens to be a photographer - got at her house one day. I absolutely LOVED it and thought that it completely captured the essence of nursing a baby while still mothering a toddler!!!


----------



## LaLaNeal




----------



## MClarke54




----------



## MClarke54




----------



## kathyS0224

In the ring sling at a Fall Pumpkin Patch!


----------



## kathyS0224

32.5 weeks- and my hubby's excitement!


----------



## kathyS0224

Just a girl and her puppy!


----------



## kathyS0224

Sweet Potato fr my First Birthday!


----------



## Thandiwe

This image, from February 2011, is of my 2nd and 3rd children tandem nursing. I am very, very proud of this photo. I nursed my oldest until he was 13 months old, when I weaned him, succumbing to the erroneous myth that it wasn't beneficial past 1. When I had my second, I determined to do better. I tandem nursed him and his newborn brother for one full year until my middle child self-weaned at 3 years, 7 months old. This was my view for a year while they shared their nursing experience! I'm expecting our fourth and am looking forward to once again tandem nursing, as child #3 is still nursing at 2 years, 2 months! This image is a beautiful reminder of what you can accomplish when you determine to rise above the pressures of culture and society!


----------



## kathyS0224

4 weeks old- post nursing and nap-time!


----------



## kathyS0224

Sporting my cow print cloth diaper!


----------



## kathyS0224

Kisses from Daddy!


----------



## DelawareMom

Our girl playing peek-a-boo at the Botanical Gardens.


----------



## Angela Martin




----------



## Kathie B Hess

\o/ yay~


----------



## Kathie B Hess

\o/ yay~


----------



## SonjaR

My son Maxim (6 months) and I at a Baby Fair (Feb 2012).


----------



## JaimeF




----------



## yummus




----------



## JaimeF




----------



## Thursday Girl

My friend told me she tried to vote and it said

Quote:


> over my limit for rating content and try again late


how can this be fixed?


----------



## JaimeF




----------



## jobraand5

Meeting my 11lbs 4ozs little man for the first time! My first home birth after 3c-sections! My biggest baby yet! He was born on Mothers Day of 2011! I was rubbing his head saying, "We did it baby!! We did it!!!!"


----------



## yummus

How do you vote? Is it just the thumbs up?


----------



## Kendella

Singing to her brother!


----------



## Kendella

Reading with Mommy!


----------



## Kendella

Kisses from Mommy!


----------



## Jessica C




----------



## Jessica C




----------



## Jessica C




----------



## jobraand5

We thought he was asleep in his ergo! LOL


----------



## Jessica C




----------



## Heather5581




----------



## Heather5581




----------



## jobraand5

We thought he was asleep in his Ergo.


----------



## Heather5581




----------



## jobraand5

We thought he was asleep in his Ergo


----------



## Jessica C




----------



## Mirichka

Nursing my sweet three year old boy.


----------



## Heather5581




----------



## willowmomma

T

This photo I took of our daughter Willow embodies our way of life. This is our bed where we co-sleep this cloth diapered amber teething necklaced amazing person!


----------



## Mirichka

Nursing my toddler II


----------



## willowmomma

When we felt it was time for her to start with solid foods we made it by hand from organic foods and only use wooden utensils. All natural


----------



## Jess DMS

Ready for a walk!


----------



## aed0525

newborn portraits



The night she was born



First Easter


----------



## stacils

Swinging on the tree swing on our farm in the Ergo. -Staci & Eliot


----------



## Jess DMS

Going for a stroll with dad.


----------



## Jess DMS

First movie date with Dad.


----------



## anachka




----------



## Lindseync

Helping my Daddy farm our land!

Top is co sleeping , we have crib attached but need a new one , so this contest wojuld be soooo great !

Nursing my baby boy !!!


----------



## anachka




----------



## Shannon Hall

Waiting on the arrival of our 3rd baby, Piper Jane



Then on June 13th 2011 we welcomed the most beautiful gift we could receive.


----------



## nstewart




----------



## nstewart

D's first halloween...The Three Bears


----------



## Momma2KandB

The two loves of my life...little Ben & Koen, both magnificent children with a passion for life (and mischief) and both equally excited for their baby brother or sister's arrival...


----------



## SWhite

snowshoeing in Vt


----------



## twylacat

l

11 week old Sasha getting the garden ready with his daddy!


----------



## twylacat

*Our super big shared bed!*


----------



## HannahEven

Doing Kangaroo Care with our son Reuben was born two months early. I long

to have him in my arms, and at home with us on Mother's day. He is doing so good, we pray he can be

released from the hospital this weekend!


----------



## bliss107

Caleb's first time at a State Park!


----------



## HannahEven

Doing Kangaroo Care with our son Reuben was born two months early. I long

to have him in my arms, and at home with us on Mother's day. He is doing so good, we pray he can be

released from the hospital this weekend!


----------



## HannahEven

I grew up in a wonderful family with 11 siblings. It seems our family is growing daily with beautiful marriages

and births happening every year. My mom had the last nine of her 12 children at home! It's a wonderful life!


----------



## Lynann

Our rainbow baby at the beach


----------



## Lynann

brotherly love


----------



## Lynann

story time


----------



## Cathlin

Birthday snuggle! Welcome to the world, baby Ellie!


----------



## Cathlin

Mama smooch!


----------



## Cathlin

Getting into the Moby is fun!


----------



## jobraand5




----------



## jobraand5




----------



## mataji4




----------



## mataji4




----------



## mataji4




----------



## mataji4

Three generations of mothers...mothering never ends as long as we live!


----------



## mataji4




----------



## mataji4




----------



## mataji4




----------



## Petka

My loves..


----------



## Petka

Our little elf-child


----------



## cynthia mosher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yummus*
> 
> How do you vote? Is it just the thumbs up?


Yes. And you can vote for all of your favorites, not just one.


----------



## Cathlin

AP makes happy babies!


----------



## KnittingTigers

Our family at 36 weeks. Now we're TTC #2.


----------



## mommaJcoop




----------



## Supurrkitten

Kanga care is the way to go, good luck Mama and Baby!!!


----------



## Mrsnetherton




----------



## csilve03




----------



## csilve03




----------



## Eiran Castro




----------



## Supurrkitten

We had gone to the Pet Expo...Who has a giant snake as a pet? Maybe Wolfgang will. He seemed very interested. BTW the head was way across the table









We love all animals and hope to instill that love in our children. Taking care of the earth and all its creatures is very important to us.


----------



## Supurrkitten

When it's hot out all you need to be happy and cool is a diaper and well your blankie. Especially if you are rocking cloth and it is funky cheetah print!


----------



## Supurrkitten

We love to include our kiddos in our passions. Mama and Daddy took our lil Wolfgang to a science fiction convention... his first one. He made that cape himself in a children's costuming workshop. Every kiddo should know the joy of play especially as they grow older. Life is full of joy and you should model that joy for your kiddos!!


----------



## Supurrkitten

When Mama works nights and Daddy works days, then baby has best of both worlds. Mama comes home to no space in the family bed.


----------



## tijana87

*Daddy & his princess..*

*baby in the belly and I taking the photo of them..*


----------



## csilve03




----------



## csilve03

never to old to be worn


----------



## csilve03




----------



## mamasnuggle

This is my beautiful two year old taking a break from tricycle riding for a "mama snuggle"....helmet and all.


----------



## mamasnuggle

Naptime at the beach! She's 4 1/2 now and still likes to be carried and snuggled close...


----------



## csilve03




----------



## tlin

Just before her nursing buddy was born.


----------



## jessafina

Oh my goodness, I seriously love this photo so much!


----------



## Mama Strauss

When this photo was taken my son was looking straight up to the sky and I remember thinking "what a lovely view"


----------



## HomemadeMother

My 3 1/2 year old daughter has been such a help ever since her sister was born 5 weeks ago. She now takes care of her baby doll in many of the same ways I take care of our new baby - including cloth diapers and "nursing". A good little mommy-in-training.


----------



## Jenny Vater

Our first time "doing two of them" as my three year old would say.


----------



## Survivingmyboyz

We are a family of three active boys, all 2 years a part.I've nursed all my boys from birth until well past their second birthdays.







I've practiced co-sleeping with all my boys.Thank goodness for king size beds, they should call them "family sized" beds.

We wear our boys, especially during adventures in nature.We cloth diaper (and they are so darn cute).We teach them to stand up for what's right.We love them!


----------



## Survivingmyboyz




----------



## naomio

This is me with my son Travis on a trip to an organic dairy farm near my parents house in VT.


----------



## heatherama




----------



## heatherama




----------



## heatherama




----------



## heatherama




----------



## heatherama




----------



## nstewart

I'm loving seeing all these pictures of MDC families!!


----------



## Cathlin

I love waking up to these bright eyes! She's an excellent snuggler


----------



## shannahan84

My sweet baby girl. Born one week earlier at home. Most empowering experience of my life!


----------



## shannahan84

Enjoying skin to skin time in bed shortly after she was born.


----------



## shannahan84

Daddy enjoying skin to skin time while uncle and grandpa watch.


----------



## cynthia mosher

Just a note to those who posted multiple pictures in one post. Your pictures will not be considered an entry as we require one photo posted per post, though you can post as many as you wish and each will be considered an entry.

Quote from the first post to this thread detailing the rules of submission:


> Submit your images as a post below. There is no limit on the number of entries but each image must be in a separate post. Each submitted photo will be reviewed by the editorial team and two images will be chosen to win based on various factors--including number of community votes and artistic merit.


----------



## anachka

Our girl and her 13 year old brother!


----------



## anachka

Nom nom nom


----------



## Cathlin

darn grocery store paparazzi!


----------



## taomom

Just before the arrival of our dearest love, Journey Grace.


----------



## taomom

Sleepy newborn and mommy


----------



## taomom

Proud Baby wearing daddy


----------



## taomom

Just before the arrival of our dearest love, Journey Grace


----------



## taomom

Just before the arrival of our dearest love, Journey Grace


----------



## taomom

Sleepy newborn... sleepy mommy


----------



## taomom

f

playtime


----------



## taomom




----------



## taomom




----------



## lady cipactli

Nursing my 22 month old son on Fire boat 2 in the Los Angeles Harbor.


----------



## Wolfcat




----------



## Wolfcat




----------



## juggalette

How about Eliza Jane Scovill?


----------



## Wolfcat




----------



## Wolfcat




----------



## Wolfcat




----------



## Wolfcat




----------



## Wolfcat




----------



## Wolfcat

DH has the ring-sling; I have the mei-tai.


----------



## Wolfcat




----------



## Wolfcat




----------



## Wolfcat

Cool cowboy!


----------



## Wolfcat

I can't move over any more!


----------



## Wolfcat

Christmas morn in cloth diapers!


----------



## laceysmama




----------



## laceysmama




----------



## laceysmama




----------



## laceysmama




----------



## laceysmama




----------



## laceysmama

Telling mommy a story while getting ready to take the family Christmas photo


----------



## laceysmama

Just a little goofy


----------



## laceysmama




----------



## laceysmama




----------



## laceysmama

"helping" mom rake leaves


----------



## laceysmama




----------



## laceysmama




----------



## laceysmama




----------



## laceysmama




----------



## laceysmama

practicing new expressions with her auntie


----------



## laceysmama

We definitely like the water!


----------



## laceysmama




----------



## laceysmama




----------



## cliftonst

Love it!


----------



## glassesgirlnj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laceysmama*
> 
> 
> 
> practicing new expressions with her auntie


These are the best facial expressions ever! I <3 this photo...


----------



## SWhite

babywearing on the hudson


----------



## SWhite

early morning with daddy...cosleeping is the best!


----------



## SWhite

cosleeping with daddy first night home from the hospital (hence the hospital bracelet)


----------



## Tenk

Love the site, love what it offers and love than I've been supported here for so many years now.



This is how we spend our weekends. We hike in the mountains as a family, we hike in the woods as a family, and we hike on the beach as a family (Jockey's Ridge). Me + him = 5 kids )


----------



## seaheroine

Watering with Daddy


----------



## seaheroine

Exploring in the sand dunes...


----------



## seaheroine




----------



## seaheroine




----------



## Red Hot Mama




----------



## Red Hot Mama

Reed and his Mimi


----------



## Red Hot Mama




----------



## Red Hot Mama




----------



## Red Hot Mama




----------



## Red Hot Mama




----------



## Red Hot Mama




----------



## Red Hot Mama




----------



## Red Hot Mama




----------



## Red Hot Mama




----------



## Red Hot Mama




----------



## Red Hot Mama




----------



## cpmamas




----------



## cpmamas




----------



## cpmamas




----------



## cpmamas




----------



## cpmamas




----------



## mommy katey




----------



## cpmamas




----------



## MarilouB




----------



## MarilouB




----------



## MarilouB




----------



## gloomcookie

Mommy, Mama, and baby at the zoo


----------



## gloomcookie

At Comic-Con with my (then) 7-month-old. You have to start them early! (He loved it, BTW!)


----------



## gloomcookie

Puddle!


----------



## gloomcookie




----------



## gloomcookie

Mama was starving!


----------



## Cathlin

Best buds


----------



## JaimeF




----------



## Cathlin

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *laceysmama*


Should start a series! 



Papa shows Baby Ellie how to play her ukelele


----------



## jhdekok




----------



## jhdekok




----------



## jhdekok




----------



## jhdekok




----------



## YvieRay

This is two or three years old, but it's my absolute favorite family photo because is truly captures the essence of our family. My daughter is now nearly four years old and I am almost 23 weeks pregnant with our second.


----------



## YvieRay

This is my favorite nursing photo because we are both completely asleep. My daughter's hair didn't come in until she was three and half, so I think she's about two to two and half here.


----------



## YvieRay

And finally my favorite picture of my daughter and her Daddy that is just from last week.  Look at the differences in both of them between the first picture and this one, both of them grew their hair out.


----------



## pliant




----------



## kimothyjo




----------



## kimothyjo




----------



## drvanderweit




----------



## JLucas

Springtime with my Baby Boy.


----------



## Mylilboyblue

My 1 year old


----------



## EarthyLady




----------



## Mylilboyblue




----------



## SpiritRover




----------



## emmasmamma




----------



## NuzzleNudge

This was the birth of our third child and 1st home water birth. I love Everything about this photo. The expression of relief on my face, the baby making herself known, the serenity on my husband's face, Mine and the midwifes hands holding her. I think this is one of the most common faces of mother. The face you make that first moment you become a mother, and throughout the rest of your child's life.


----------



## kimothyjo

Our first birth, which was beyond amazing to have happen at home.


----------



## kimothyjo

Enjoying a baseball game in the moby wrap with mommy


----------



## kimothyjo

She goes everywhere with us


----------



## LindsieVTardif

Daddy handing daughter Maya to me for the first time, seconds after her home/water/hypnobirth. What a beautifull love filled moment that was


----------



## kimothyjo

Celebrating a joyous wedding as a family of 3.


----------



## kimothyjo




----------



## kimothyjo




----------



## kimothyjo




----------



## kimothyjo




----------



## kimothyjo




----------



## laurabminz




----------



## josilva3

We are die hard co-sleepers. The boy is now 12, the girl 6 and there's another on the way!


----------



## Janisib




----------



## mamaforney




----------



## mamaforney




----------



## mamaforney




----------



## mamaforney




----------



## N8tiveB

I was adopted as a baby and have never met any blood relatives, so having my son sort of felt extra special, because he would become my only blood relative, the first face I'd meet that might resemble me, that was a natural piece of me. We have a special bond and he is my heart & soul. This is a self-portrait I took of us, using the self-timer mode on my camera. Faces. Mama & her boy. Me & my four year old son, Freedom.


----------



## NevadaMama

[IMG alt="I took this picture of my 2 year old DD "bouldering" while on our way to the grocery store. You never know where you'll find adventure!"]http://www.mothering.com/community/content/type/61/id/248679/width/525/height/700[/IMG]

I took this picture of my 2 year old DD "bouldering" while on our way to the grocery store. You never know where adventure will find you!


----------



## mdba




----------



## mdba




----------



## ohsoattached

Exactly where baby was meant to sleep... here I am with our little 3 week old sweet baby girl in one of our favorite positions down to this day and she is 10 months old now!!!

So happy I chose to breastfeed and attachment parent our sweetie-heart!

She is such a blessing!!


----------



## Steph ML




----------



## jyssilly

Sisters A + A


----------



## jyssilly

Snacking while enjoying the beautiful Matterhorn


----------



## Gypsydiva57

Copyright Aphrodite Photography Inc.
www.aphroditephotographyinc.com

We were out taking family photos and my 18 month old son needed some mama milk! I love that Wendy was able to capture this special time for us!


----------



## Trebor




----------



## jyssilly

Enjoying lunch by the river - Scotts Run, VA


----------



## Trebor




----------



## Trebor




----------



## anadelrocio




----------



## tammyrcv

My son trying to breastfeed his baby


----------



## tammyrcv

My son and I hiking this Spring


----------



## tammyrcv

My 2 wonderful sons. I love the look on his face


----------



## StarMommy77




----------



## carryMEmama




----------



## carryMEmama

An after-bath snuggle with my little lion...wrinkly fingers and all. Purr


----------



## RisingSpring

i am going to post a few photos from this shoot. i was 37 weeks pregnant with my son (didn't know it was a boy at the time.



i have a high resolution version if need be.


----------



## RisingSpring




----------



## RisingSpring




----------



## aghiofog

Youngest two of my seven. My youngest daughter still enjoys the occasional time at the breast even at age 5 and my youngest son, age 10 months sure seems happy to be having his "nay-nay"!


----------



## RisingSpring




----------



## aghiofog

Just minutes after our 7th child was born at home- just me, my husband, my oldest and youngest daughters (ages 4 and 13 then) and a dog present. Everyone else slept through it all!


----------



## VeggieLovinMama




----------



## brainonoxytocin

Mid contraction during our homebirth with our first babe April of 2011. Notice my "bible" behind my head  This amazing book went literally EVERYWHERE with me! Getting ready to do the same thing any day now with Baby2!


----------



## gardenmama76




----------



## lorinicho33

3 in under 3 years gets hectic but we wouldn't have it any other way!!


----------



## AJShalan21




----------



## wils1sar




----------



## wils1sar




----------



## ashleybess




----------



## Nikki Flynn




----------



## AnnDMFT




----------



## AnnDMFT




----------



## kparker

These are some that I took; please do not feature/distribute my photographs outside of this website. Thanks!


----------



## kparker

These are some that I took; please do not feature/distribute my photographs outside of this website. Thanks!


----------



## kparker

These are some that I took; please do not feature/distribute my photographs outside of this website. Thanks!


----------



## kparker

These are some that I took; please do not feature/distribute my photographs outside of this website. Thanks!


----------



## kparker

These are some that I took; please do not feature/distribute my photographs outside of this website. Thanks!


----------



## cdgranada




----------



## yogamama17

Namaste!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drvanderweit




----------



## ola13




----------



## ola13




----------



## kbvr

helping with boatbuilding


----------



## kbvr




----------



## kbvr

sleepy activist - in Ergo at Legalize Midwifery Rally in NC (photo courtesy of Lora Denton)


----------



## cynthia mosher

We're going to try something a little different this time. At the end of the two weeks allotted for entry submissions we will close this thread as usual. Then we will determine the top ten winners and place their photos into a new thread and ask everyone to vote for their favorites. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Ahappymel

Another of me in labor with twins, attended by midwife:

And another with one of my twins:


----------



## sarahquinn




----------



## sarahquinn




----------



## sarahquinn




----------



## sarahquinn




----------



## sarahquinn




----------



## sarahquinn




----------



## cynthia mosher

Ahappymel - your pictures are all in one post. Contest rules specify that each picture has to be in a separate post so you might want to edit and place each pic in a separate post.


----------



## MamaRhi

homeschooled siblings learning to work together


----------



## MamaRhi

off-grid mountain homeschooled siblings playing chess & finger knitting


----------



## MamaRhi

10 1/2 years ago, falling in love with my second child


----------



## MamaRhi

Last August, single mama with two amazing attachment parented kids.


----------



## lifelove

My Mother/ My Best Friend lost her battle with cancer last year, before she could see me pregnant. I am now pregnant with twins and I think it's because of her help. Mothers day will no longer be sad for me when I have my babies, I will always miss my mother on Mother's Day but having my own family will help ease some of the pain.


----------



## kbvr

Too good not to share......."Mummy, I paint my nails" OH MY!!

washable marker smeared over face!


----------



## cdgranada

Enjoying that amazing moment when my baby started smiling at me!


----------



## cdgranada

This has to be the best way to take a nap!!


----------



## cdgranada

my 3 month old daughter with her great grandma!


----------



## Nikiya




----------



## Nikiya

My midwife embracing me through a contraction, minutes before the birth of my fourth child.


----------



## Nikiya

My son, Wyatt Sylvester! March 3rd, 2012.


----------



## Nikiya

<3


----------



## Mama505

Goat babies have the softest ears!


----------



## Mama505

Kids in a bucket...


----------



## Mama505

Drawing with Dr. Zaius (the cat)


----------



## Mama505

Last summer... learning to wash off the mud off before lunchtime!


----------



## Mama505

Me and my babe on my b-day last year


----------



## Mama505

This is the last one, and where we actually started two years ago! We are hoping with our next one (due around Halloween) for a HBAC, since we had to transfer last time...

I love looking at all of the beautiful families and having the opportunity to share our photos as well. Cheers!


----------



## puppypowre

Justin 4 days old.


----------



## ladylane




----------



## ladylane




----------



## ladylane




----------



## ladylane




----------



## ladylane




----------



## ladylane




----------



## ladylane




----------



## ladylane




----------



## ladylane




----------



## ladylane




----------



## ladylane




----------



## ladylane




----------



## ladylane




----------



## ladylane




----------



## ladylane




----------



## ladylane




----------



## ladylane




----------



## ladylane




----------



## ladylane




----------



## ladylane




----------



## puppypowre

Justin and Daddy in March.


----------



## puppypowre

My little nudist.


----------



## puppypowre

At the park last fall.


----------



## puppypowre

So tiny.


----------



## puppypowre

Fun with mommy last fall.


----------



## puppypowre

He loves his greens! Especially asparagus and broccoli  We started him on table food at 6 months. He's one now and eats or at least tries almost everything. Yeah for baby-led weaning!!!


----------



## puppypowre

I love munching on squash.


----------



## ladylane




----------



## ladylane




----------



## ladylane




----------



## ladylane




----------



## ladylane




----------



## ladylane




----------



## ladylane




----------



## ladylane




----------



## ladylane




----------



## ladylane




----------



## ladylane




----------



## ladylane




----------



## ladylane




----------



## babyminding




----------



## kenaichicken

Here I am, learning to tandem nurse my two boys. Harvey is two (Jan 20) and Calvin two days (Jan 27).


----------



## Emmoney




----------



## Emmoney




----------



## Emmoney




----------



## kenaichicken

beautiful! absolutely incredible. it's wonderful to see this photo. I'm so glad you shared.


----------



## Becki Thomas

My Son and I enjoying some play time between nursing sessions!


----------



## hippiemama86

My brand new son (2 days old) nursing in the tub... photo by my husband.


----------



## Lou Wiggins




----------



## susykins

Mommy & Baby Alexander hamming it up!


----------



## susykins

Family Candids: Great Aunt, Second Cousin, and Grandma with my baby boy


----------



## susykins

Daddy and baby enjoying the waves


----------



## susykins

Ooooh! Drool! Yum!


----------



## tracigamet




----------



## tracigamet




----------



## amandasemele

I had just delivered our 5th child, a boy, by myself!



My family!!!


----------



## tlin




----------



## tlin




----------



## justrose13




----------



## Jellion11




----------



## Jellion11




----------



## RisingSpring

meeting my first baby


----------



## RisingSpring




----------



## Lindsay Karns

Just moments after my 2nd daughter Olive was born at home on January 5th 2012

Photo Credit: www.kamburgeyphotography.com


----------



## Amzaleg




----------



## Amzaleg




----------



## MommyMatsumoto

Seconds after I delivered my hbac baby <3



Nursing my newborn and cuddling with my almost 4-yr-old



My girls (baby is in a Flip diaper)



Babywearing at my 4-yr-old's wheel-a-thon



My husband and daughter next to where we had just planted her placenta


----------



## tammyrcv

Seems several of my family and friends have been trying to vote and it says they have exceeded their limit to and to try later. They haven't been able to vote at all. I tried sending messages but no replies. Please pm me how to fix this and why it is not allowing them to vote.


----------



## azulamama

This was about 2 hours before our second homebirth. Note the cloth diapers on our daughter, and the tiara I'm wearing during labor. lol Incidentally, Sara was born unassisted a few feet from this spot in our library 2 years and 5 months before.


----------



## azulamama

Moments after our son was born in our hallway. Our second homebirth! Third child.


----------



## azulamama

Hammock snack.


----------



## azulamama

Tandem nursing


----------



## mama2moonbaby

My 5 year old checking on her new siblings heart beat at our Midwife appointment yesterday!


----------



## mama2moonbaby




----------



## mama2moonbaby

My husband, myself, and my daughter at our Wedding ; )


----------



## gardenmama76




----------



## gardenmama76




----------



## gardenmama76

Our daughter was acting up one day and my husband randomly grabbed all of her stuffed animals and turned to me and said, "We're having a tea party!"

This is what I found outside a few minutes later


----------



## Amy Halstead




----------



## magreen




----------



## magreen




----------



## magreen




----------



## magreen




----------



## magreen




----------



## magreen




----------



## magreen




----------



## magreen




----------



## Amy Halstead




----------



## magreen




----------



## magreen

The labor dance...


----------



## Amy Halstead

Hiking in Colorado


----------



## Amy Halstead

Our favorite local hiking spot....


----------



## tlin




----------



## tlin




----------



## tlin

Art!


----------



## tlin




----------



## tlin

At 8cm-first baby


----------



## tlin




----------



## LiteraryCowgirl

The Family Band...


----------



## gertiefred




----------



## gertiefred




----------



## gertiefred




----------



## gertiefred




----------



## gertiefred




----------



## gertiefred




----------



## gertiefred




----------



## gertiefred




----------



## tlin




----------



## tlin

Wearing big sister's tutu-just because she asked him to.


----------



## tlin

Faces of Grandmothering


----------



## gertiefred




----------



## HayesMom

My daughter Gaia with her "Henie" She loves to play with her hens and garden. I'm pretty sure she will work with animals one day!


----------



## HayesMom




----------



## HayesMom




----------



## HayesMom




----------



## tlin




----------



## aHikaru




----------



## givingtree




----------



## givingtree




----------



## givingtree




----------



## givingtree




----------



## givingtree




----------



## givingtree




----------



## givingtree

Realise this will be sent to moderator prior to being posted - I am not a resident of the US. Just saw that is a requirement to enter the competition. Have submitted photos which were also sent to moderator.

Sorry!


----------



## Kayti Heuser




----------



## Kayti Heuser




----------



## Kayti Heuser




----------



## taomom




----------



## taomom




----------



## kamikazismom

Nursing 13-month-old Kamila on Mother's Day.


----------

